# Best "high street" tyre dressing?



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

i.e. one I can drive somewhere local and buy, like halfords, ECP, or A1 auto place?

Would it be Megs endurance from halfords or are there others that are better? Is there a sonus one maybe from ECP?

Also if endurance is ok, I think halfords have a 3 for 2 on Megs at the moment, maybe ought to get some other car stuff of theirs, any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Megs Endurance :thumb:


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

I use megs endurance gel and am very happy with it..and as you say...halfords have 3 for 2 offer at the mo so it would be rude not to ! Ha ha. But seriously..its £11.99 i think, so if you had 3 for 2 works out around £7.33 ish a bottle. Worth trying at that price.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've used AG tyre spray, which I liked, but did over spray, used Megs endurance - which is a gel so easier application and no over spray, not tried the new AG tyre gel yet...

With the 3 for 2 offer on, it's def worth while - I've used the Megs gold shampoo and was very happy with it, so you could get a few of their products to try as you say...


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

probably megs endurance as mentioned, it leaves lovely finish just dont over apply and allow to dry before driving to avoid sling up the car :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> probably megs endurance as mentioned, it leaves lovely finish just dont over apply and allow to dry before driving to avoid sling up the car :thumb:


:thumb:

I find a washing up sponge or big yellow sponge cut up works very well for applying and you can really work it in / round the tyre, reducing amount used and over applying.

Also, if you don't want the glossy finish, you can wipe over with a microfibre cloth once done, to remove some of it and you end up with more of a 'sheen' ?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't tried the Megs, but really rate the new formulation Autoglym Tyre Gel. 

For application, yellow sponge as already said + i use a large clean paintbrush to then work it into the lettering and patterns. 

This seems to help with a more even finish. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Cheers all, £12 a bit steep really isnt it but I'll have a look in Half's anyway see if anything tickles my fancy to go with it.

Was thinking of the FK 108as, is technically cheaper but have to go online to order it, be at home for delivery etc.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I bought Carplan Trade trim cleaner a while ago as it was on offer and to my surprise it worked rather well.

It leaves a nice satin finish (not glossy which I dont like anyway) to the tyre which does last a while to be honest.

Quite cheap too even cheaper if you have a trade card. - http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...-products/carplan-trade-super-trim-cleaner-5l


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I find a washing up sponge or *big yellow sponge cut up *works very well for applying and you can really work it in / round the tyre, reducing amount used and over applying.
> 
> Also, if you don't want the glossy finish, you can wipe over with a microfibre cloth once done, to remove some of it and you end up with more of a 'sheen' ?


exactly what i use Andy :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ShiningWit said:


> Cheers all, £12 a bit steep really isnt it but I'll have a look in Half's anyway see if anything tickles my fancy to go with it.
> 
> Was thinking of the FK 108as, is technically cheaper but have to go online to order it, be at home for delivery etc.


Possibly, but it really does last - you don't need much of it at all and a bottle will last a long while


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Megs endurance gel works a treat and best iv ever used


----------



## AshMaw94 (Jul 27, 2017)

Megs Endurance from halfords if your buying from high street. 

If you're ordering online try Juicy details iced apple tired gel. leaves a nice finish and doesn't sling up the doors either


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

A nice water based one is Demon Tyre Wet Look

About 4 quid for 1L from ASDA at the moment. Tried a friends bottle, and it had a really nice look on some Bridgestones. 

It's water based so isn't going to last if it rains, but you use very little and takes about 60 seconds to apply for all 4 wheels. 

I usually dislike their stuff, but I was pleasantly surprised. 

(Best is very subjective, so you end up trying what's best for you)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going to controversial here megs endurance, of cheap carplan option in Asda


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

Another vote for Megs Endurance. Lasts longer than anything else I've used and you can make it go a long way if you use a foam applicator.

3 for 2 on Megs at Halfrauds too..


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I personally wasn't a fan of the meguiars, the best one I've found is Zaino Z16, bit more expensive however, a little goes a long way, it lasts ages and it gives a great finish:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ShiningWit said:


> Cheers all, £12 a bit steep really isnt it but I'll have a look in Half's anyway see if anything tickles my fancy to go with it.
> 
> Was thinking of the FK 108as, is technically cheaper but have to go online to order it, be at home for delivery etc.


If you wait a day pal, I'll be popping some Megs on the Sales thread tomorrow.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Another Megs vote here, was using it before I discovered this place and I think its the only product I still use!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

For a high street product, AutoGlym's new tyre gel is brilliant. Apply with a cut up sponge, leave for 15 mins and buff off the excess, and it leaves a great, glossy, long-lasting finish on the tyres. 

Alternatively, have a look at Zaino Z16 or Orchard Autocare Glitz, we fantastic products. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I need to try some of this Megs stuff mind, didn't realise it was rated so highly!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Auto Glym Tyre Gel is just as good as Megs.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Auto Glym Tyre Gel is just as good as Megs.


To be honest I think it's better :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Megs Endurance for me.

Apply with cut up sponge and left for 10-15 mins before buffing with old MF to avoid sling.


----------



## molsal (Oct 16, 2016)

I've been using gyeon tire which is not cheap , and it is not as good or as long lasting as megs.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Have a read of this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394473


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

High street? I'd say megs endurance all day long, I've recently been applying using cut up sponges and its spot on, the bottle does last quite a while if your just washing weekly, that 3 for 2 to get the price down sounds like an idea also :thumb:


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked some Megs up yesterday will try it this weekend if it stays dry!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I like meguires. Yeah, it's not cheap but does seem to last ages. Think my bottle is a couple of years old at least.


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

Another vote for the AG Tyre Gel.
Just as good as the Megs or the Sonax gel.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the Auto Glym gel, its a joy to use (if a little runny) and leaves a nice finish. But I think the Meguiars just has the edge on longevity :thumb:


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Tyre slik works great, i find


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

youngwangie said:


> Tyre slik works great, i find


Another vote for that here, plus you can spray your plastic arches at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

